# Digit Not Opening



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi guys, 

I cant open digit forum and website from my computer! Please help me! 

I can open all other sites. But even i cant ping successfully to digit! 

It says connection timed out. 

I cleared the cache, i cleared the temp internet files, i tried on other browsers. none seems to work  

PLEASE HELP ME.

I posted this from opera mini 

no one to help?

bump, please help me


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

its fine here.

try using some proxy, if it fails then some serious problem is there with isp


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 13, 2007)

What ip address does it shows when you try to ping thinkdigit ..??

Try this : 
Start > Run > Cmd {Press Enter}
ipconfig  /flushdns {Press Enter}


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 13, 2007)

sometimes happened with with me too in the past


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

when i pinged to thinkdigit.com the IP is 198.65.131.97 
them i'll get request timed out in all the four attempts and finally it says 100% loss. 

after i did ipconfig /flushdns 
i got, "Succesfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache" 

now what to do?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 13, 2007)

I aint sure, but try chaning one of your DNS address to that of OpenDNS:
i) 208.67.220.220 [or]
ii) 208.67.222.222

I have set my Primary DNS to OpenDNS : 208.67.220.220 and
Secondary DNS to BSNL : 61.1.96.69
So, I almost am never locked from DNS Problems.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

well i changed the dns, but still its not working


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

@gigacrore:it is weird  but do u have some fw rule set knowingly or unknowingly in ur system to block 198.65.131.97 ?try pinging after stopping ur firewall.(just for test) sure some internet suite or something u installed blocks 198.65.131.97
also do u have a linux install too na?try from linux too.

and try in cmd "traceroute 198.65.131.97"
mine shows:


> prakash@gutsy:~$ traceroute 198.65.131.97
> traceroute to 198.65.131.97 (198.65.131.97), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 
> 2  218.248.255.70 (218.248.255.70)  28.135 ms  30.567 ms  33.007 ms
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

i'll try disabling the firewall. . . . i dont know how to configure EVDO in Ubuntu 

even after turning off the firewall i cant ping!  and i tried on fresh installation of XP in other partition. even its not working there too  

please help me

WTF?

Now i can access the forum using a PROXY SERVER.. why not directly ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> i'll try disabling the firewall. . . . i dont know how to configure EVDO in Ubuntu
> 
> even after turning off the firewall i cant ping!  and i tried on fresh installation of XP in other partition. even its not working there too
> 
> ...


ur friends havin same connection facing same problem ??


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 13, 2007)

none of my friends has this connection. i'll contact ISP this evening. 

anyway thanks for the help guys


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 14, 2007)

Well .. Check your hosts file anyway .. : 
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\
You'll find a file called hosts here, open it in notepad and check it ..


----------

